# Chris Leben agrees to replace injured Wanderlei Silva in UFC 116 co-main event



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

> Fresh off a dominant win at The Ultimate Fighter 11 Finale, Chris Leben (20-6 MMA, 10-5 UFC) has agreed to replace injured Wanderlei Silva (33-10-1 MMA, 3-5 UFC) and fight Yoshihiro Akiyama (13-1-2 MMA, 1-0 UFC) in the co-headliner of next week's UFC 116 event.
> 
> A source close to the event told MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) Leben has agreed to the bout and is expected to sign shortly.
> 
> ...


good fight Leben is the ******* man to take this fight on short notice and after he just had fight 2 weeks before


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

Rock on 

should be a good fight


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Chris Leben,what a fuckin warrior. I hope he whoops uglyamas ass.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

War Leben!
He's in the top 10 if he pulls this off.


----------



## nyc05 (Oct 1, 2008)

My opinion of Leben went up a whole lot. What a bad ass. Shame about Wandy, but I'm excited for Leben.

War Leben!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Excellent of Leben, when a fighter does something like this they gain huge assed respect from me (and the whole MMA community)


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Now that's heart and soul right there...

Really impressed that he's willing to take the challenge, and on such short notice none the less...

This guy just cuntinues to prove what a warrior he is, and what's possible with basic skills and a LOT of heart 

WAR Leben!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Leben is a warrior. Have massive respect for him stepping up to take this fight. Love watching the guy fight, and to take this fight 2 weeks after taking on another tough guy like Aaron Simpson shows real heart. He should be in good condition anyway, so that shouldn't be a problem, it's just a matter of how quickly he can recover from the Simpson fight. Massive props to him for wanting this fight though!

Guess this sets up Bisping vs Wanderlei II at UFC 120 now doesn't it?


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

I still think Leben is a failure of a human being for his campaigning about being a more mature, rededicated, fighter who is living a clean life....but then fails his test for steroids. Thats absolutely pathetic of him and I will never respect him. It is cool of him to step up when needed though. Hopefully Akiyama smashes his face.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

nyc05 said:


> My opinion of Leben went up a whole lot. What a bad ass. Shame about Wandy, but I'm excited for Leben.
> 
> War Leben!





Terror Kovenant said:


> I still think Leben is a failure of a human being for his campaigning about being a more mature, rededicated, fighter who is living a clean life....but then fails his test for steroids. Thats absolutely pathetic of him and I will never respect him. It is cool of him to step up when needed though. Hopefully Akiyama smashes his face.


Somehow, I agree with both of these posts. It makes my head hurt.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

should be the same kinda fight but its no wand vs Akiyama il be rooting for Akiyama if he takes it then id like to see wand vs Akiyama at ufc 120!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

i'm surprised belcher never stepped up, buy anyway sexyama will **** this big headed dick up


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

does this mean if Leben wins we get Leben/Bisping II?


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

Got to give respect to Leben for stepping up like this, especially right after a fight. I'm guessing he didn't take too much damage and is still in fighting condition? 

Mad respect for Andy's first punching bag >_>


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

The fight with Wandy interested me a lot more, but this should still be an awesome fight. It is good to hear that the UFC found a good replacement. :thumbsup:


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

On end this sucks balls because the Wanderlei fight would've been an awesome drag out brawl and was a worthy co-main event.

On the other end I would have hated to see either Wanderlei or Akiyama lose since I like them both so much. At least this way I can solely root Akiyama against Leben. Wanderlei would've been a better fight but this isn't so bad either.


----------



## punchbag (Mar 1, 2010)

Guymay said:


> good fight Leben is the ******* man to take this fight on short notice and after he just had fight 2 weeks before


If Leben tags him, they'll be calling him Sexy-Coma,lol


----------



## Mx2 (May 4, 2010)

I can't decide who to root for in this fight. Much respect to Leben though for taking this fight on such short notice!


----------



## endersshadow (Mar 10, 2010)

116 is SUCH a stacked card. I would've liked to have seen Silva vs Akiyama but there are three other fights that I think may gain Fight of the Night honors anyway.

Lytle kicks Brown's ass in a stand up brawl.
Soszynski finishes Bonnar in another stand up brawl.
Sotiropoulos subs Pellegrino.

Of the three fights I'm looking at, I don't see any upsets happening.

I'm genuinely more interested in those three fights than the Main Event - Carwin vs Lesnar.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Guess this sets up Bisping vs Wanderlei II at UFC 120 now doesn't it?


Why? It wasn't controversial so there is no need for a rematch.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

endersshadow said:


> 116 is SUCH a stacked card. I would've liked to have seen Silva vs Akiyama but there are three other fights that I think may gain Fight of the Night honors anyway.
> 
> Lytle kicks Brown's ass in a stand up brawl.
> Soszynski finishes Bonnar in another stand up brawl.
> ...


grove vs reljic should be a war aswell


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Fun replacement, whom I imagine will be going for the same result as Silva would have... though Wand could clearly be labelled the superior fighter, Leben is still one hell of a striker, and I, for one, was impressed with his takedown defence against Simpson, so hey... bring this fight on! Much credit to Leben for his fighting spirit. Two main card fights within the span of a few weeks... that's dedication and desire right there. 

Shame Vitor didn't step up... short notice, I know, and weight cutting, etc... but Lord, will we ever see that man fight again?


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

I am looking at Leben in a new light now. I always knew he was foolish and not exactly the brightest person out there but I will have to cheer for him come fight night. To take on a pretty tough opponent without getting any sort of break? Takes some mad *ss heart.

Bring it to him Leben.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Fun replacement, whom I imagine will be going for the same result as Silva would have... though Wand could clearly be labelled the superior fighter, Leben is still one hell of a striker, and I, for one, was impressed with his takedown defence against Simpson, so hey... bring this fight on! Much credit to Leben for his fighting spirit. Two main card fights within the span of a few weeks... that's dedication and desire right there.
> 
> Shame Vitor didn't step up... short notice, I know, and weight cutting, etc... but Lord, will we ever see that man fight again?


I thought it would be awesome to see Vitor step in against a game Akiyama and to see the guy fight again dammit lol, Leben's gonna bring it right to Akiyama though it should be exciting but yeah seriously Vitor needs to fight soon.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

If Leben wins I'd love to see him put up against Wand. That would be a great fight! Neither guy even remotely interested in doing anything other than fist to face:thumb02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Leben is a warrior. Have massive respect for him stepping up to take this fight. Love watching the guy fight, and to take this fight 2 weeks after taking on another tough guy like Aaron Simpson shows real heart. He should be in good condition anyway, so that shouldn't be a problem, it's just a matter of how quickly he can recover from the Simpson fight. Massive props to him for wanting this fight though!
> 
> Guess this sets up Bisping vs Wanderlei II at UFC 120 now doesn't it?


I think it more sets up Belcher/Wand than that. If Leben wins he'll probably get the winner and the winner of that will probably get a shot.


----------



## LiteGladiator (Jun 22, 2010)

It doesn't matter about all the steroids to me, Leben doing this is amazing, he is putting his record on the line to fight a top ranked competitor on short notice, LITERALLY right after a fight. I have nothing but respect for him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

He rerededicated himself and switched to HGH. Akiyama is going to beat his nonexistent brains out and then take him down and sub him whenever he feels like it.


----------



## pt447 (Sep 1, 2006)

Leben has impressed me!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

Sad to see Wanderlei out, but I'm a huge fan of Leben so WAR LEBEN!

Can't wait.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Respect to Leben for stepping up...

And brilliant move career wise as he'll improve his standing with Dana and Joe as a "company guy". In addition, I'm sure he'll be going after a FOTN or KOTN bonus here. If he loses, he lost to a notable fighter after taking a fight on less than 2 weeks notice right after a fight. It's a win-win for him in all regards.

(Though I'll be rooting for His Sexiness in this one)


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Leben will get raped by Sexyness..


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Everyone knows Leben is a true fighter and I'm glad he's taken this fight. I think Akiyama could be too much for him, but it could be one helluva fight.

Shame about Wand, but this is a good replacement after Leben finishing A Train. Let's hope he's not overtrained though and is ready to go 3.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I just want to see Leben catch Akiyama with one of those devastating lefts and then stare into the camera with that serial killer stare he sometimes gets. Haha, I love Leben, win or lose.


----------



## Goopus (Feb 2, 2010)

I will miss Wandy at 116 but I'm so happy Leben's already fighting again. I'm a huge fan of him and I love watching him fight.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

leben is a baller, and sexy is on my FFL team.

Good fight, either way im winning and losing.

As those have said I have mad respect for leben taking this is on massively short notice. Hell if I was a fighter I'd still be sobering up come this new fight time :thumb02:


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> Now that's heart and soul right there...
> 
> Really impressed that he's willing to take the challenge, and on such short notice none the less...
> 
> ...


Definitely agreed. Really pulling for Leben here, hope he knocks Akiyama's head off. He won't though, no way.


----------



## JonCR96Z (Sep 16, 2009)

I thought fighters normally got 30 day suspensions regardless of whether or not they got hurt.


----------



## Can.Opener (Apr 8, 2009)

Man I love Leben.

Forget movement, speed, or straight punches.. just stand bolt upright in front of your opponent and beat the shit out of them after they gas from hitting your granite chin.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Leben is gonna catch Akiyama in the 3rd!


----------



## gosuu (Sep 23, 2007)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I still think Leben is a failure of a human being for his campaigning about being a more mature, rededicated, fighter who is living a clean life....but then fails his test for steroids. Thats absolutely pathetic of him and I will never respect him. It is cool of him to step up when needed though. Hopefully Akiyama smashes his face.


In his defense was there a report on what steroid he was on? Because performance enhancing steroids are one thing, but a lot of the time they take a steroid to help heal an injury so they don't have to pull out of a fight. Although those are still steroids, I don't put them in the same category as performance enhancing ones. These guys live paycheck to paycheck basically, and to get injured half way through camp? That would suck.

If there was a report on which steroid it was though and it was performance enhancing, then I admit defeat .


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

gosuu said:


> In his defense was there a report on what steroid he was on? Because performance enhancing steroids are one thing, but a lot of the time they take a steroid to help heal an injury so they don't have to pull out of a fight. Although those are still steroids, I don't put them in the same category as performance enhancing ones. These guys live paycheck to paycheck basically, and to get injured half way through camp? That would suck.
> 
> If there was a report on which steroid it was though and it was performance enhancing, then I admit defeat .


All anabolic steroids are performance enhancing. Their natural function is to increase muscle and bone synthesis (thus healing injuries).

On a side note: Is testosterone still legal? I remember watching TUF 2 and everybody was on testosterone.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Big big shame Wanderlei had to pull out!
But show must go on.
If Leben steps up to the challenge, it's huge for him. We already know he has big heart and he is a true warrior ans taking this fight will only add to his allure of a real warrior. 

But honestly i'd rather see Belcher stepping up to the challenge. He talked in an interviw after beating Cote, about wanting to fight Anderson. Well...this would be a good chance for him to show he has heart and determination. Plus, his first fight with Akyiama was a war and i bet he would love to avenge that loss.
I know i've enjoyed that fight. :thumbsup:


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

Wow, this is huge for chris, two fights in a month, a co main event at 116, this could be amazing for his career. where does he go if he wins? a rematch with andy? wow, sucks to here about wandy though.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

You know what? He might just win aswell.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

pipe said:


> You know what? He might just win aswell.


Puncher chance


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

WOW Leben is the MAN:thumb02:

I hope he does great and puts on a show!!!!!! I love watching him fight.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

gosuu said:


> In his defense was there a report on what steroid he was on? Because performance enhancing steroids are one thing, but a lot of the time they take a steroid to help heal an injury so they don't have to pull out of a fight. Although those are still steroids, I don't put them in the same category as performance enhancing ones. These guys live paycheck to paycheck basically, and to get injured half way through camp? That would suck.
> 
> If there was a report on which steroid it was though and it was performance enhancing, then I admit defeat .


It wasn't something to help him recover from injuries. He state in an interview it was to help him lose weight and help him in training.

http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/mma.cfm?go=news.detail&gid=182972

This is your Chris Leben










This is your Chris Leben on drugs










Any questions?


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

morninglightmt said:


> Any questions?


its a good thing it was only for one fight. other wise that amount of roids would have a very different affect on something else. i mean jesus, he looks like hes gonna go have a greco roman match with a Grizzly Bear.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Aug 3, 2007)

Guymay said:


> Puncher chance


Please...to say that his only shot is a "punchers chance" really takes away from the skill he has shown and the grit he has. Being able to grind out a victory over a possibly technically superior MMArtist is not a "punchers chance." It is being a tough as balls bad-ass FIGHTER who will take on two tough guys in 12 days. That his most likely victory comes from a punch (or a flying gogoplata) doesn't reduce it to a punchers chance. 

Sorry, I'll get off my soap box now.

I like both these guys. I think I like Leben more, and I'll be rooting for him, but I won't be betting on either.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> I still think Leben is a failure of a human being for his campaigning about being a more mature, rededicated, fighter who is living a clean life....but then fails his test for steroids. Thats absolutely pathetic of him and I will never respect him. It is cool of him to step up when needed though. Hopefully Akiyama smashes his face.


Wow, your an angry person....People make mistakes, get over it.


----------



## Emericanaddict (Dec 31, 2006)

WAR LEBEN! Ive got a secret man crush on the Cat Smasher and even though Sexyama will probably win this ill be pulling for Leben just as I allways do.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

smokelaw1 said:


> Please...to say that his only shot is a "punchers chance" really takes away from the skill he has shown and the grit he has. Being able to grind out a victory over a possibly technically superior MMArtist is not a "punchers chance." It is being a tough as balls bad-ass FIGHTER who will take on two tough guys in 12 days. That his most likely victory comes from a punch (or a flying gogoplata) doesn't reduce it to a punchers chance.
> 
> Sorry, I'll get off my soap box now.
> 
> I like both these guys. I think I like Leben more, and I'll be rooting for him, but I won't be betting on either.


I too find it kind of silly to say a knockout-power stand up fighter has "a puncher's chance." Well duh. Considering that punches are all Leben throws, I'd say he's got a decent chance.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

I've never really been a Leben fan, but this has definately helped him. He is a warrior, and entertaining as hell to watch.


----------



## Gopherchucks (Jun 20, 2010)

Too bad Wandy had to pull out, even more so since Akiyama had asked for this fight ever since he got to the UFC. He's been waiting a long time to get a shot at Wanderlei. That being said, Im still looking very much forward to the match between Akiyama and Leben. Leben's a great replacement for Wandy, its still going to be a brawl  Also much respect to Leben for taking this fight when he just had a tough match with Simpson. If he manages to win, and I think he has a good chance if Akiyama gets into a slug fest with him, he's gonna have two very nice wins at 185 and will definately be in the mix.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

gosuu said:


> In his defense was there a report on what steroid he was on? Because performance enhancing steroids are one thing, but a lot of the time they take a steroid to help heal an injury so they don't have to pull out of a fight. Although those are still steroids, I don't put them in the same category as performance enhancing ones. These guys live paycheck to paycheck basically, and to get injured half way through camp? That would suck.
> 
> If there was a report on which steroid it was though and it was performance enhancing, then I admit defeat .


He tested positive for Stanzolol/Winstrol. Its a testosterone derivative that provides increased strength and performance while not putting on mass, therefore its usually used as a cutting agent, just like Primobolan.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

IllegalLegKick said:


> Wow, your an angry person....People make mistakes, get over it.


Its not a mistake when hes campaigning about being a better person and living a clean life. That makes him an all out liar. Had he not be shouting to the roof tops that hes grown up, then I wouldn't be bothered by it. 

Having a negative opinion towards someone's failure to produce successfully and honestly does not make me an angry person.


----------



## The505Butcher (Jul 30, 2009)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Its not a mistake when hes campaigning about being a better person and living a clean life. That makes him an all out liar. Had he not be shouting to the roof tops that hes grown up, then I wouldn't be bothered by it.
> 
> Having a negative opinion towards someone's failure to produce successfully and honestly does not make me an angry person.


Yes but you don't need to ruin the complete show of heart that a fighter is showing right now. You may not like him but this is pretty dam impressive for anyone, especially someone who is not a favorite to win the fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I love when people say 'Puncher's chance'... like stand-up is the most miniscule aspect of MMA and fighters don't get TKOed or KOed on a regular basis.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Leben looks like he's improving his speed and avoiding those wide looping punches. He's also beginning to throw leg kicks.

Could be a force to be reckoned with.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

this might turn out to be awesome. winner should fight wandy for sure. just the other day i read a topic about how wandy/leben would be a great fight and now it might be a possibility! that fight would be fireworks and an almost guaranteed KO. it could be something like chuck/wandy which was like the best slug fest in years.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

looney liam said:


> this might turn out to be awesome. winner should fight wandy for sure. just the other day i read a topic about how wandy/leben would be a great fight and now it might be a possibility! that fight would be fireworks and an almost guaranteed KO. it could be something like chuck/wandy which was like the best slug fest in years.


Scarey thing is, that was a decision. . also for someone with andy knocking out leben you seem to like him an awful lot.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

There are rumours flying around, that Akiyama might not fight Leben. He actually plans on not fighting at all on the UFC 116 card. 

Here my Korean is still good enough^^ :wink03: 
http://sports.media.daum.net/genera...teid=100034&newsid=20100624100410272&p=mfight

I can understand him to be honest! He gains nothing by beating up Leben.. and the risk that he might lose and will drop in nowheres land is not that small either. Leben is a nobody in Japan as well. So it's actually a loss loss situation for him. I would back out as well here. Probably would sign to fight somebody like Bisping on the upcoming 117 or 118 card.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bisping will be held for UFC 120 in England.

So Akiyama's ducking Leben? =/ That's pretty disprespectful if it's true. Leben is riding a 2 fight winning streak and is just coming off a very impressive win over Aaron Simpson. Akiyama loses a lot of respect from me if he ducks Leben. A win over Leben would still be impressive, and he is a dangerous guy. It certainly isn't a lose-lose situation, a win over Leben would boost his ranking, and it's not exactly going to require much of a change to the gameplan.


----------



## georgie17891 (Dec 21, 2008)

I want Leben to win but dont see him winning this fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Bisping will be held for UFC 120 in England.
> 
> So Akiyama's ducking Leben? =/ That's pretty disprespectful if it's true. Leben is riding a 2 fight winning streak and is just coming off a very impressive win over Aaron Simpson. Akiyama loses a lot of respect from me if he ducks Leben. A win over Leben would still be impressive, and he is a dangerous guy. It certainly isn't a lose-lose situation, a win over Leben would boost his ranking, and it's not exactly going to require much of a change to the gameplan.


I think it's because he wants to fight guys who are known in Japan (Asia). Not some Nobody who got almsot cut by the promotion.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey Bobby! I followed your link and had google translate.
very interesting...



> Yoshihiro Akiyama to change position relative to the absolute ribeneuro not amuse me. 10 days left until the contest to determine the relative power and time is insufficient to establish a personalized strategy. Ribenyi Silva also is less well known than it is to be greatly beneficial. If paehagirado will be hoping for a big hit.
> 
> But in the current situation, finding them too difficult for new players. Suddenly a big adventure, players play as good as. Not properly trained in situations that went to see the money going to be liable to be scratched because of the reputation. Therefore, strong players chuseong ribenboda Hoon stick with the game itself, the confrontation is likely to disappear.
> 
> ...


what do y'all think he said?


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

He's not fighting in Japan, it should have no impact on who he fights for the UFC. If Chris Leben is put in front of him, he should fight him. You didn't see Little Nog bitching about having to fight Jason Brilz. Brilz was barely known in the US, let alone Brazil, but Nog wanted to stay active and get another win, that should be Akiyama's thought process. He's been out of action since UFC 100 already, if he stays off any longer the ring rust will start kicking in. Leben is not a can, is on a good run of victories and Akiyama should accept the fight and prove he's the better fighter. Would be massively disrespectful if he turned this fight down because Leben's not good enough or well known for him.


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> I think it's because he wants to fight guys who are known in Japan (Asia). Not some Nobody who got almsot cut by the promotion.


Those are a lot of demands from a relative unknown in the States and a guy who scraped by Belcher by the hair on his chin. Won't fly well with Dana either because it will look like Akiyama doesn't care about the brand.

Regardless, I understand where Akiyama would be coming from if he didn't fight, but I'd be disappointed to see him ducking this one.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> He's not fighting in Japan, it should have no impact on who he fights for the UFC. If Chris Leben is put in front of him, he should fight him. You didn't see Little Nog bitching about having to fight Jason Brilz. Brilz was barely known in the US, let alone Brazil, but Nog wanted to stay active and get another win, that should be Akiyama's thought process. He's been out of action since UFC 100 already, if he stays off any longer the ring rust will start kicking in. Leben is not a can, is on a good run of victories and Akiyama should accept the fight and prove he's the better fighter. Would be massively disrespectful if he turned this fight down because Leben's not good enough or well known for him.


It's really not the same situation as nog. He may not be fighting in japan but he's fighting for Japanese fans. They want a hero to face the Axe murderer not the cat smasher. Fighting silva is his holy grail. The emotional letdown from this must be huge.


----------



## IllegalLegKick (Apr 13, 2010)

Terror Kovenant said:


> Its not a mistake when hes campaigning about being a better person and living a clean life. That makes him an all out liar. Had he not be shouting to the roof tops that hes grown up, then I wouldn't be bothered by it.
> 
> Having a negative opinion towards someone's failure to produce successfully and honestly does not make me an angry person.


You're entitled to your opinion it just bothers me when somebody does something stupid and people just rip into them like that. I just think theres fault in everyone and people should focus more on themselves then other peoples problems. But like I said your entitled to your opinion as I am to mine. I'm not trying to start an argument I just want you to understand where I'm coming from.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I think it's because he wants to fight guys who are known in Japan (Asia). Not some Nobody who got almsot cut by the promotion.



yeah he has been trying to fight him for a good while and that fight would be huge in japan and korea as wandy is a huge fan favourite and sexyama is a big heel. so it very well could be a blessing in disguise as the recent ratings from the UFC fights featuring japanese fighters shown in japan have been pretty good.

"UFC does not hide from anybody its wish to make a new event on Japan, a country that for many years was the center of attentions of international MMA, like Pride. The recent success of the organization on the Japanese TV its evidence that the time might has come. The website Fighters Only had access to the hearing index of UFC Fight Night 21, which happened in March, and revealed that the show has a satisfactory audience.
Being transmitted with a week delayed (April 8) on Tokyo TV, the three fights were shown (Caol Uno vs. Gleison TIbau, Yushin Okami vs. Lúcio Linhares and Takanori Gomi vs. Kenny Florian) and watched on at least 2,1 million homes. The index is higher than some Dream’s edition, main Japanese event nowadays, which is transmitted live for all Japan, while the fight between Japanese sod UFN 21 were only showed on the week after the event."

http://www.tatame.com/2010/06/18/UFC-with-good-TV-ratings-in-Japan

UFC:JAPAN CARD

MAIN EVENT:WANDY VS SEXY

CO-MAIN EVENT:CRO COP VS BIG NOG II

YUSHIN OKAMI VS A MIDDLEWEIGHT CONTENDER LIKE MARQUARDT


GOMI VS SOME LW

basically just throw in some japanese fighters along with EX pride guys and it should be a success

but there is some shady people in japan who don't want dana there.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

No offense to Akiyama, but state side, HES the can, and leben is the well known guy. Chris is the original bad boy, akiyama is... some kind of korean japanese model. Ducking him because hes not "well known" is just stupid.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

It is funny that people are saying Akiyama has no pull because he isn't a big name in the states. Dana didn't sign him because he thought he would be a draw in the US he signed him to break into the japanese and korean markets because he is a ******* huge name there. Of course he has pull with the UFC.


----------



## FiReMaN11d7 (Jun 30, 2009)

War Leben.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

osmium said:


> It is funny that people are saying Akiyama has no pull because he isn't a big name in the states. Dana didn't sign him because he thought he would be a draw in the US he signed him to break into the japanese and korean markets because he is a ******* huge name there. Of course he has pull with the UFC.


There you go :thumbsup:


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

KryOnicle said:


> Excellent of Leben, when a fighter does something like this they gain huge assed respect from me (and the whole MMA community)


...Excellent post. I agree as well. Leben stepping up is way cool. Getting a co-main event is a big boost for his career and I'm sure he'll make the most of it. Chris coming off a fresh TKO with confidence & momentum, his iron chin, one punch-fight ending left hook, I see him drawing Akiyama into a brawl that will end with Leben's hand being raised and Akiyama face down in la la land. If Leben gets a nasty knockout, his stock will soar. WAR LEBEN!!!


----------

